# just diagnosed type2



## Nico (Feb 12, 2017)

I had blood test on Friday after showing signs of diabetes..thirst, toilet runs two or three times in the night and big weight loss. Went to bed Friday night only to wake at 5am ( toilet again!!) To find I had 6 missed calls on my phone (between the hours of 1am-5am) from out of hours doc asking me to call 111 immediately as my bloods were abnormal. Scary!!  Got to A&E at 5.30 am and was told I am diabetic. Felt like I had been hit by a bus!  Have been given metmorfin and told to take 1 every morning for the next week..then 2 week after..then 3 week after that. As it was out of hours doc I saw(who was very nice) I feel I got no info at all and am now waiting for my GP to get in touch. I have no idea of my levels or anything. I'm scared to eat or drink anything and feel totally in the dark. I feel that as they felt to call me in the night my levels must have been high and there was concerns. Any advice would be appreciated...thanks


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, that must have been very scary experience for you.  Even when you do get to see your GP you might not get much information,  I walked out with a prescription and a piece of paper with no useful information on it. I am 5 weeks in since diagnosis so still not experienced enough to offer much advise, other than don't panic and with the advice and support of this forum you will soon stop feeling alone and scared.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome.
Unfortunately there is not a one size fits all. But as a start you could try reducing the amount of carbhydrates you eat, bread, rice, pasta, and potatoes,.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

Nico said:


> I had blood test on Friday after showing signs of diabetes..thirst, toilet runs two or three times in the night and big weight loss. Went to bed Friday night only to wake at 5am ( toilet again!!) To find I had 6 missed calls on my phone (between the hours of 1am-5am) from out of hours doc asking me to call 111 immediately as my bloods were abnormal. Scary!!  Got to A&E at 5.30 am and was told I am diabetic. Felt like I had been hit by a bus!  Have been given metmorfin and told to take 1 every morning for the next week..then 2 week after..then 3 week after that. As it was out of hours doc I saw(who was very nice) I feel I got no info at all and am now waiting for my GP to get in touch. I have no idea of my levels or anything. I'm scared to eat or drink anything and feel totally in the dark. I feel that as they felt to call me in the night my levels must have been high and there was concerns. Any advice would be appreciated...thanks


Hi Nico...don't be scared to eat or drink...you need to eat & drink...essentially you will need to reduce your carb intake...and avoid the obvious foods that will raise your blood sugar...and the not so obvious ones...plenty of time for you to be advised on dietary regime...first I suggest you don't wait for your GP to contact you...call the surgery in the morning...most have a slot for emergency appointments or at least a telephone consultation...you may be able to see or speak to your GP tomorrow...you can ask for your test results...or if your surgery has the online system look them up online...as Granny Lorraine says don't panic...many of us here have had a similar experience...you will get plenty of advice and support here...a wealth of information is available to help you control & manage your diabetes...it is doable...once you know exactly what you are dealing with...keep us updated.


----------



## Nico (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you. This forum is great and I am getting lots of info which is helping.  Is weight loss ( I have lost nearly 1.5st over the last 6 weeks) a symptom on T2??? Concerned about how quickly I'm losing it!!


----------



## Robin (Feb 12, 2017)

Nico said:


> Thank you. This forum is great and I am getting lots of info which is helping.  Is weight loss ( I have lost nearly 1.5st over the last 6 weeks) a symptom on T2??? Concerned about how quickly I'm losing it!!


One thing you might ask your GP is how sure they are that you are not Type 1. I was misdiagnosed at first, despite having off the scale numbers and losing 1-2 lb a week (despite eating massive amounts.) Plus the dehydration, thirst, peeing, etc. Many GPs ( mine included ) are unaware that you can develop type 1 at any age.
I assume that as they called you in the middle of the night, they were worried about Diabetic Ketoacidosis (DKA) which can be very serious. I am also assuming that the out of hours GP ruled it out, as he gave you Metformin and sent you home. Did he test you for ketones? if you feel unwell, and especially if your breath smells of pear drops, go back to A and E immediately.


----------



## Nico (Feb 12, 2017)

Yes was tested for ketones at the hospital and all was OK.  I wasn't even overweight to start with and now look 'ill' with people commenting on my weight loss!
Thinking about it now the doc didn't say if I was type 1 or 2. I'm assuming type 2.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 12, 2017)

Nico said:


> Yes was tested for ketones at the hospital and all was OK.  I wasn't even overweight to start with and now look 'ill' with people commenting on my weight loss!
> Thinking about it now the doc didn't say if I was type 1 or 2. I'm assuming type 2.


Again Nico I would urge you to call your GP first thing in the morning...as Robin says you need to make sure they are considering all options...just a point...prior to my diagnosis I had been losing weight for some time...despite still eating my regular diet (far too much all together)...GP said likely to have been diabetic for some time (years maybe)...in people with diabetes insufficient insulin or insulin resistance prevents the body from getting glucose from the blood into the body's cells to use as energy...when this happens the body starts burning fat and muscle for energy causing a reduction in  body weight...noted as a symptom of type 1's...can also be found in type 2's...hopefully you will find once you have been on the medication and adjusted your diet/lifestyle... you may have more control over your weight loss...these are all issues you must bring to the attention of your health care team as soon as possible...be persistent Nico.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 12, 2017)

Welcome, @Nico, I'm sorry to hear about your experience, which doesn't sound at all pleasant. But you've found your way here, and this is a great place for support, encouragement and information. Do let us know if you manage to talk to your GP again. Try not to panic , be persistent (as Bubbsie says) and b-r-e-a-t-h-e .... Everyone here can testify that diabetes, whatever type, can be successfully controlled with a bit of effort. Once you've got a proper diagnosis you can get a handle on things and start to take control.


----------



## ianbilly (Feb 13, 2017)

@Nico, I've since re discovered a love of vegetables since being diagnosed instead of convenience foods. I sometimes do miss a plate of chips or a packet of crisps and will still have them as a treat but i find the vegetables i have now fill me up and i genuinely feel healthier. No more fizzy drinks means no more lte night bathroom visits so i'm sleeping better and feeling better in the morning.


----------



## john redpath (Feb 13, 2017)

I am new to all this i was diagnosed in may 2016 after taking dizzy turn on way to work


----------



## stephknits (Feb 13, 2017)

Nico, welcome.  One thing you could try is going to a chemist and asking for a finger prick test. Lots of them will do this and be able to advise you on the result.  As you don't know how high your numbers were, no wonder you are worried.  I would be concerned by the weight loss and would seek to get confirmation about what type you are.


----------



## ianbilly (Feb 13, 2017)

john redpath said:


> I am new to all this i was diagnosed in may 2016 after taking dizzy turn on way to work


Welcome John, we are all in the same 'family' on here so feel free to ask anything. I'm sure you'll be encouraged by the responses you get. They are a very knowledgeable & respectful bunch on here!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2017)

john redpath said:


> I am new to all this i was diagnosed in may 2016 after taking dizzy turn on way to work


Welcome.


----------



## andrew hickling (Feb 13, 2017)

hi nico n all the rest of you. I had a call off my doctor on Friday and was told I have the beginnings of diabetes with  a number of 51? not sure what this is to be fair ive always know the between five and seven is ok. she mentioned anything above a 47 is now diabetic? but unlike you nico I was told Friday afternoon and heave to stew till this Thursday to find out where I go from here.

all the best les


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2017)

andrew hickling said:


> hi nico n all the rest of you. I had a call off my doctor on Friday and was told I have the beginnings of diabetes with  a number of 51? not sure what this is to be fair ive always know the between five and seven is ok. she mentioned anything above a 47 is now diabetic? but unlike you nico I was told Friday afternoon and heave to stew till this Thursday to find out where I go from here.
> 
> all the best les


Welcome.
51 will refer to a HBA1C, which is an indication of sugar levels of the last 2-3 months.So it is in the lower end of diagnosis.


----------



## andrew hickling (Feb 13, 2017)

I c where can I find this chart so I can look at it grovesy? and thank you very much as this is all new to me


----------



## grovesy (Feb 13, 2017)

andrew hickling said:


> I c where can I find this chart so I can look at it grovesy? and thank you very much as this is all new to me


If you can go on Diabetes UK site and look at diagnosis, it should be there.


----------



## andrew hickling (Feb 13, 2017)

grovesy thanks buddy checked it out im a bit more in the know now. docs have left me stew for a week on what to do and that.


----------



## Nico (Feb 14, 2017)

Just an update. Went to see the nurse today HbA1c 133 BG 30. My head is spinning. Can't get in to see my gp  until the 3rd March so bought myself a machine today so I can test and going to go low carbon to try and get numbers down a bit. Got to say I didn't get much info off the nurse but she did say I would probably see a dietician. I have totally cut out sugar from tea/coffee and not had a fizzy drink apart from coke zero  (yak...I was a proper red coke lover!!) Oh and my BP is high....shoot me now!!!


----------



## andrew hickling (Feb 15, 2017)

bloody hell nico feel for you buddy my reading was 51. n I've got to see the nurse Thursday. doctor told me over the phone so im kind of like how trivial is diabetes if a phone call will suffice. ive got more information off here than the doctors so far.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2017)

Nico, you have the history and symptoms of a type 1, not type 2. If you ever get a BG of 30, you MUST go to A&E. I'm not joking. You need insulin to bring down a level like that. I am frankly staggered that the nurse didn't check for ketones. Drink plenty of water, and keep a close eye on your scores. And, if your BG stays as high as that, or, God forbid, worse you could end up in very serious trouble. Remember, it's A&E, NOT your nurse. Do not ring 111. Do not pass Go. Go straight to hospital.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2017)

Nico said:


> Just an update. Went to see the nurse today HbA1c 133 BG 30. My head is spinning. Can't get in to see my gp  until the 3rd March so bought myself a machine today so I can test and going to go low carbon to try and get numbers down a bit. Got to say I didn't get much info off the nurse but she did say I would probably see a dietician. I have totally cut out sugar from tea/coffee and not had a fizzy drink apart from coke zero  (yak...I was a proper red coke lover!!) Oh and my BP is high....shoot me now!!!


I'm with Mike, @Nico - you need to seek emergency care with those numbers, please do so - you can't wait until March. The nurse does not appear to understand the potential seriousness of your situation


----------



## Copepod (Feb 16, 2017)

@Nico - I hope you've been to A&E today, or will see GP today as an emergency. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

Hope all is OK @Nico, let us know how you are getting on 

I'm concerned by the possible lack of knowledge shown by some of the healthcare professionals you have dealt with. I'd suggest calling the Diabetes UK Helpline service to discuss how things have been handled, they may have suggestions for how things might be improved in the future at your surgery:

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/helpline


----------



## Nico (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi everyone. So I got in to see the doc today and feel much better. BG down to 11.4!!! I know that's still high but its going in the right direction. Had a good chat with him and feel much more informed about things. Booked in to see the diabetic specialist in a couple of weeks. Onwards and upwards! Thanks for the messages of support


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2017)

Nico said:


> Hi everyone. So I got in to see the doc today and feel much better. BG down to 11.4!!! I know that's still high but its going in the right direction. Had a good chat with him and feel much more informed about things. Booked in to see the diabetic specialist in a couple of weeks. Onwards and upwards! Thanks for the messages of support


Glad to hear you are feeling much better Nico  Do keep a very close eye on things though, and if you feel unwell again, do seek help straight away, especially if your levels go into the high teens or 20s again. Personally, I think you ought to be seeing the specialist much sooner, but you know how you feel, so know more than me!  Was the possibility of Type 1 brought up at all?


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 17, 2017)

How did you get your BG down?


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Mike 
I have pretty much gone sugar free and eating more healthily. However, this morning I tested 19.2..all over the place. It's taking a lot to get my head round all this tbh


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

Nico said:


> Hi Mike
> I have pretty much gone sugar free and eating more healthily. However, this morning I tested 19.2..all over the place. It's taking a lot to get my head round all this tbh


How do you feel generally @Nico? Did the doctor/nurse mention any ketone testing?


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2017)

Nope. Although they did test me on a Saturday and said all ok


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

Nico said:


> Nope. Although they did test me on a Saturday and said all ok


They should really have given you something so you can test at home  

What have you been eating? It's not just sugar that can raise your blood glucose levels, but all types of carbohydrates - bread, pasta, rice, potatoes etc. I'm just trying to imagine how you are getting such high levels.


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2017)

Not been eating much if I'm honest...bit scared to!!! I've bought myself a kit so am testing a lot. I feel like I am having to learn and awful lot myself. I haven't eaten bread,pasta,rice or potatoes since the weekend and not a sugary think has passed my lips. I feel really tired to


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

Nico said:


> Not been eating much if I'm honest...bit scared to!!! I've bought myself a kit so am testing a lot. I feel like I am having to learn and awful lot myself. I haven't eaten bread,pasta,rice or potatoes since the weekend and not a sugary think has passed my lips. I feel really tired to


High and fluctuating levels will make you feel tired unfortunately  I'm sorry to keep banging on about it, but what did the nurse or doctor recommend you should be doing to get your levels down? Metformin will not do it and you shouldn't be left feeling scared to eat things. 

Would you do me a favour and speak (or email) someone at the Diabetes UK Helpline? They are trained professionals and may be able to help advise you of how to proceed if things don't improve. Information is here: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Helpline/ Apologies if I'm sounding like a bit of a nag! 

The sooner you are getting the proper and appropriate treatment, the sooner you can start feeling much better, and I don't like seeing people suffer unnecessarily!


----------



## Grannylorraine (Feb 17, 2017)

Feeling tired is an issue for me as well,  I get in from work and I want to go to sleep, I am hoping this will improve.  Hopefully the tiredness will improve for you.

Well done on the dietary changes, I find not eating pasta harder than not eating sweet things.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 17, 2017)

Being scared to eat is a fairly well known symptom in Type 1s who have been misdiagnosed. If you are getting 19 after eating little or nothing, the need to see a specialist is urgent. You are almost certainly Type 1, and you need to be on insulin. Do as Northerner says, they will help you out of this mess.


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2017)

Is there a test they do to determine whether type 1 or 2??


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

Nico said:


> Is there a test they do to determine whether type 1 or 2??


Yes Nico, there are tests they can do to distinguish between the two. Type 2 generally means that your body is producing insulin, but your body's cells can't use it very well, so your levels go high. Type 1, on the other hand means that your body isn't producing enough insulin so again, it can't use the energy from any food you eat and your levels go high. The big problem is that with Type 1 you don't have enough insulin to do lots of other things your body needs to do, such as clearing away ketones, which can also go high - if they get too high then you can fall very ill with something called DKA (Diabetic Ketoacidosis) which basically raises the acidity levels in your blood. If that happens (and it can happen quite suddenly, over a matter of hours) then it is a medical emergency 

The tests determine how much insulin your body is producing, and also if it might be an autoimmune attack i.e. your immune system is attacking the cells that make the insulin - Type 1 is autoimmune, Type 2 is not.

Some healthcare professionals think only children can get Type 1, but it can occur at any age - I was 49  This is why we are so concerned, because we have read of so many members who have been misdiagnosed as Type 2 and then really had to struggle for far too long.


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Just got home from work and tested 7.2!! Crazy!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2017)

Nico said:


> Thanks everyone. Just got home from work and tested 7.2!! Crazy!


You're definitely a puzzle!


----------



## Grogg1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Nico said:


> Thanks everyone. Just got home from work and tested 7.2!! Crazy!


Okay not sure if anyone else has asked but are you washing your hands before testing.  Just the fluctuations are quite significant so it's either something you are still eating that is high carb or maybe you have food or lotion on  your hands?


----------



## Nico (Feb 17, 2017)

Grogg1 said:


> Okay not sure if anyone else has asked but are you washing your hands before testing.  Just the fluctuations are quite significant so it's either something you are still eating that is high carb or maybe you have food or lotion on  your hands?


 thanks will keep that in mind


----------

